# 8-24 First Saltwater Fish on the Fly



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Got back to Florida on Saturday afternoon & stayed at my parent's house in Panama City Beach till the next day before heading back to Pensacola. I told my dad to wake my buddy Mitch & I up at sunrise on Sunday morning so that we could go down to the beach with the fly rods & try for our first fish on the fly in the salt. As soon as we got down there I saw some glass minnows busting eight to ten feet from the beach, so I ran down to the water & started ripping a white & chartreuse clouser with some red flash through the school & hooked up right away! It was only a ladyfish, but man was it fun! Sure beats flyfishing in freshwater. Fished another hour before we had to go back to go to church & only landed one more fish, which I THINK was a small rudderjack? It would be cool if someone could give me an ID on that second fish though, because I'm really not sure. Missed three more hookups with some bigger ladyfish as well. Also saw some Spanish busting on bait about ten yards in front of the second bar while we were there. I'm glad I actually got up early for once, it was a quick trip but it made for a fun morning & a great start to the day!

*Tally for the day:*

*Mitch*: 0
*Me*: Ladyfish & one unknown fish

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Lady killer.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

The young man or the fish?


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

A lady fish is the first salt fish I caught too. The next time I fish them I will use a 5wt instead of the 8wt. I don't know what the second fish is but it may be a jack of some sort.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Banded rudder fish .. the white tips on the fins gives it away 

great catch - some hard fighters there on the fly!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like you just got in from Hollywood . 

One thing about a lady fish you can always count on them eating anything close by.

I'm still seeing Reds in the surf walking the beach see if you can catch'em, needs to calm a little.


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Gotta Love the poor man's tarpon for a fun fish. Just tend to slime everything though.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Ladies on he fly*

You got to love those lady fish! Poor mans Tarpon. I hit a school of them a couple of years back. Must have caught 30 or 40 on my 8wt., tore up about a bunch of streamers but well worth it!:thumbsup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Man I'm itching to get the fly rod out again....


----------

